# New Forum Member, Hitch Height Question



## jcgonzal (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, my name is Juan and I am new to the forum. I'm also new to the TT world, but have experience pulling utility trailers and boats. I'm actually pretty nerdy about towing altogether; something about it just really gets me going. ANYWAYS, I was just wondering if anyone could clue me in to the hitch height on a 2008 30QBHS. The trailer belongs to my future in-laws, and is about an hour away, which is why I can't just go measure myself. Was hoping to get clued in so I could have the hitch close when I get there. I have been reading a lot of the towing forum (on page 95!), and it seems like in general the hitch height to the top of the ball is around 24". Is this what I should expect as well? It seems like this model is relatively rare, did they only make it 1 year?

Anyways, that's all I have for now. This forum seems like a really great group of people, and extremely informative as well. I have learned so much already going through the posts, and hope to own my own OB some day.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Juan, welcome to Outbackers!

As far as I know, there was a major changeover for 2009. From then on, 24" seems to be a great starting point. Before 2009, I believe the leaf springs were above the axles, rather than below, so the tongues were closer to the ground. I'm sure someone with a 2008 will verify if I'm correct, and give you a tongue height.

Enjoy the Outback!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I just set my 2010 312BH up for an equal-i-zer brand hitch. Mine was 23". When you are taking your measurements for level to get this dimension, I had to measure from the frame to the ground in the front and rear of the TT. There is something about these outback campers that pulls my eye and makes me think the front has to be higher than it really needs to be for level. I was off about 2 inches by eye for what I thought looked level looking at the side of the camper.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm amazed an owner of a 2008 hasn't posted a hitch height for you yet. I just checked the Outback website, and from what I can tell, I'm right in thinking your hitch height will be lower than 24". The 2008 30QBHS has a listed height of 10' 3". The 2009 models that aren't listed as "stock only", which means they're just remaining 2008's being sold as 2009's, are 10' 11" high. I believe that 8" height change is at least partially because they moved the axles to above the springs. That would also change the tongue height.


----------



## jcgonzal (Jul 14, 2012)

Ha ha yeah, I have a few weeks so maybe someone will give me a definitive answer. If not, I'll get out there at some point and measure. It's kinda funny that with all the internet searches I've done, I just can't seem to find that height anywhere.


----------



## jcgonzal (Jul 14, 2012)

Forgot to mention my tow vehicle; '91 Ford Explorer 4.0L V6, 3.55 gears, 4X4.


----------



## jcgonzal (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, I lied. That's not really my tow vehicle. Just thought I'd get more attention with that


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

jcgonzal said:


> Ok, I lied. That's not really my tow vehicle. Just thought I'd get more attention with that


I think no one replied right away, because they were all having heart palpitations after hearing about your TV and couldn't type straight.


----------

